# regional slang



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 30, 2006)

i think it's great that people from all over the world can come together on this forum and speak a common language... the language of makeup haha.
no but seriously, what are some of the slang terms in your region? or differences in phrasing, as well as an example of usage. dont forget to mention where you're from! =)
i'll start... i hail from southern california 
"a grip" as in a lot. ie i have "a grip" of work to do
"rape" as in devastatingly defeated, and/or had your ass handed to you ie that biochem final just "raped" me a new one.
"weak or weak sauce" as in lame, can't hang ie come on, have another shot. no?? awwww "weak sauce"
"butter face" as in someone who has a hot body and ugly face, as in everything looked good BUT HER face ie she looked good from behind but when she turned around she was/had a butter face.
"yoke or swoe" as in buff ie i want a guy that's "swoe" or i want a guy thats "yoked"

i can't think of any more at the moment... but i'm sure there's tons... i haven't spoken much slang since getting out of school hahahahaha but it's amusing to reminisce


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 30, 2006)

we say all of those hahah weak sauce and lamesauce i say all the time hahaha i am from edmonton

we don't say grip though that i know of


----------



## docmaria (Mar 30, 2006)

Butter face is hilarious but I want to know the male equivalent.  

I guess I'll have to stick with "prawn" (keep the body, throw away the head).  Do any of you non-Australians even know what a prawn is?  Shrimp, right?

Oh dear - there's regional slang and then there's slang from other countries.  I'll never forget an Irish colleague asking me about my crack - craic?!?!?!?!


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 30, 2006)

From NY:

"Let's dip" means "Let's bounce" means "Let's leave."
"Sketchy" means what it really means, but people use it all the time.

I dunno. Slang is so incorporated into my speech that I can't really think of any more.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_Do any of you non-Australians even know what a prawn is?  Shrimp, right?_

 
Yes. I'm English and they're called prawns, not shrimps, here too.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 30, 2006)

Southern girl here so pretty much all that southern slang is born into me.

Here in Austria girls say they have to "lu-lu" which mean tinkle or pee.


----------



## luminious (Mar 30, 2006)

My boyfriends from FL and I'm from NY so we both always have different slang words we use.. the list would go on forever.


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in central/northern cali

hmmm.... Hella = Hell of


Example:
I had a hella good time at the concert!


Squid = person who is getting on your nerves


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 31, 2006)

Definitely don't say swoe/yoke, or grip. I say rape all the time. "I got raped by macroeconomics". My friend and I say "popozao" just because we love the word, although we really haven't given it any formal definition. "That's popozao""Hey popozao!" Heh, maybe it's just filler. And of course in Canada, everyone says "eh". My sociology teacher had the funniest way of explaining why Canadians say "eh" and Americans don't...


----------



## Shawna (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Yes. I'm English and they're called prawns, not shrimps, here too._

 
I second that.  I'm on the West Coast of Canada and we have both.  Shrimp are well, shrimpy little things the size of a quarter and prawns are the shrimps' big brothers.  Yum.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 31, 2006)

One I find amusing is how different areas call Soft Drinks different things.  In my area we call it pop, my friend from Arkansas calls it Soda or everything is a coke regardless if it is Pepsi, 7up or whatever.  Also noticed something similar with bathrooms...  Last time I was down in Tennessee, I asked where the washrooms were, then I said restrooms?  Toilets?  I was ready to say where is the shitter??  I said to my friend, do I talk funny or something?  What do you call it here????


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Also noticed something similar with bathrooms...  Last time I was down in Tennessee, I asked where the washrooms were, then I said restrooms?  Toilets?  I was ready to say where is the shitter??  I said to my friend, do I talk funny or something?  What do you call it here????_

 
Just ask where the bathroom is. That's what most southerner's call them. At least back in N.C. anyways.


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_One I find amusing is how different areas call Soft Drinks different things.  In my area we call it pop, my friend from Arkansas calls it Soda or everything is a coke regardless if it is Pepsi, 7up or whatever.  Also noticed something similar with bathrooms...  Last time I was down in Tennessee, I asked where the washrooms were, then I said restrooms?  Toilets?  I was ready to say where is the shitter??  I said to my friend, do I talk funny or something?  What do you call it here????_

 


Aye, Aye!!  Being a Michigander, I'm a firm believer that soda is something you bake with, and 'pop' is something you drink


----------



## Gloriamgo (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Definitely don't say swoe/yoke, or grip. I say rape all the time. "I got raped by macroeconomics". My friend and I say "popozao" just because we love the word, although we really haven't given it any formal definition. "That's popozao""Hey popozao!" Heh, maybe it's just filler. And of course in Canada, everyone says "eh". My sociology teacher had the funniest way of explaining why Canadians say "eh" and Americans don't..._

 
Popozao!!!

LOL, I don't say that, but the guy on E!'s The Soup makes me crack up when he randomly says it...soooooo FUNNY!!

Have you heard the song?  It's ridiculous...


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_One I find amusing is how different areas call Soft Drinks different things.  In my area we call it pop, my friend from Arkansas calls it Soda or everything is a coke regardless if it is Pepsi, 7up or whatever.  Also noticed something similar with bathrooms...  Last time I was down in Tennessee, I asked where the washrooms were, then I said restrooms?  Toilets?  I was ready to say where is the shitter??  I said to my friend, do I talk funny or something?  What do you call it here????_

 
I'm from alabama and we call everythings coke, we know the difference, we always ask what kind of coke do you want (that includes everythings sprite, mountain dew, even pepsi) hehe and we have alot of other things, don't feel like writing them all


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 1, 2006)

I think that I am like the only Southerner to call Cola "Soda". My Austrian husband had no idea what I was talking about the first time that I said soda around him.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I am from Hawaii. And our whole way of speaking is just something different all together. The people from Hawaii on this board know what I'm talking about. I say stuff like, I have to go "shi shi" meaning I have to pee. I say "pau" which means finished. I say alot of different things. Hawaii slang is mixed up with all kinds of different languages and sayings. There are just to many. Being here in South Carolina I hear stuff I've never heard before. My bf said one time..."That girl is fool!" I'm like what does that mean? I guess they call crazy people "fool." Something new to me.

Oh, and my Grandma is orginally from Minnesota...and she calls soda... Pop.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Definitely don't say swoe/yoke, or grip. I say rape all the time. "I got raped by macroeconomics". My friend and I say "popozao" just because we love the word, although we really haven't given it any formal definition. "That's popozao""Hey popozao!" Heh, maybe it's just filler. And of course in Canada, everyone says "eh". My sociology teacher had the funniest way of explaining why Canadians say "eh" and Americans don't..._

 
you must share the explanation!! =)
i love the "eh" and "aboot (about)" hahaha

and about hawaiian slang... it took me like 2 weeks to even begin to understand some of the country ass folk. i mean the slang and accent is so thick on some of these people, it sounds like a completely different language!!! but i think pidgin (pigeon however you spell it) can sound really cute on the right person =) hehehe but to me i see it as island ebonics. "i like go cruise" i mean omg... thats one crazy way of saying you wanna go kick it haha.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 2, 2006)

^^^Ha ha...I like go cruise! LOL I like grind brah! Ho, you like go da kine. I could go on and on. Hawaii slang does sound funny to people who aren't from there. THis girl asked my friend one time..."I like one quarter." My freind was like what? You like a quarter, I like one too. LOL My family speak real bad pidgeon. I dont' always speak pidgeon, but it comes out every now and then. My bf be like what did you just say? LOL It's funny. But, people can tell I am not from here by the way I talk. I guess I have a slight accent.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2006)

I am a pop gal, but my husband says soda.  I am from the west coast and he is from the east coast (from Jeeyseey).

He also says "wooder" instead of water.


----------



## ruby_soho (Apr 2, 2006)

YOOTOPiA - My professer was talking about the differences between Canada and the US one class, how Canadians are cooperative, join together, that sort of stuff. Americans are independent, every man for himself. So when Canadians talk they say "eh?" at the end of their sentence to invite you to converse with them "Nice weather today, eh". Americans don't say "eh?" because they don't want to hear your opinion or converse with you on the subject "Nice day out.". And then he's like "And no one dare say anything to the American because they could have a gun with them and shoot you!". He's so funny, he's like a 40 something old man who looks and sounds like a turtle.


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 2, 2006)

In Scarborough, Canada, we have some strange slang words. Especially my school.

"Yo, let's dip." or "Go Dip!' or "Dipset" means 'Let's go' "Go away" "I'm gone"

"I'm ghost." means "I'm gone."

'That's arms.' means "That's wrong."

That's all I can remember for now.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_^^^Ha ha...I like go cruise! LOL I like grind brah! Ho, you like go da kine. I could go on and on. Hawaii slang does sound funny to people who aren't from there. THis girl asked my friend one time..."I like one quarter." My freind was like what? You like a quarter, I like one too. LOL My family speak real bad pidgeon. I dont' always speak pidgeon, but it comes out every now and then. My bf be like what did you just say? LOL It's funny. But, people can tell I am not from here by the way I talk. I guess I have a slight accent._

 


ahahhahaa my uncle jimmy is from hawaii and my whole family lives island style so when we go out to ohau and come back my dad and jimmy talk pidgeon - i love it!


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm a southern girl married to a southern guy (he's from Alabama, my family hails from N. and S. Carolina) -- 
One that gets a lot of laughs is:
'Fittin to go'  as in 'Fixin to leave' as in 'Getting ready to leave or go' 

YES, people actually DO say "daggum" down here...or "daggumit" or even "dadgum" 
like:  "My daggum car wouldn't start."

We often refer to the police as simply "the law" -- as in, "You ought to call the law on those hoodlums."

Even those of us who are college educated can often be caught saying:  "might could"  As in:
"I might could give you a ride to the store."

anyway, I'm 'fittin' to go to the movies right now, so I can't take the time to type in anymore localisms.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_I'm a southern girl married to a southern guy (he's from Alabama, my family hails from N. and S. Carolina) -- 
One that gets a lot of laughs is:
'Fittin to go'  as in 'Fixin to leave' as in 'Getting ready to leave or go' 

YES, people actually DO say "daggum" down here...or "daggumit" or even "dadgum" 
like:  "My daggum car wouldn't start."

We often refer to the police as simply "the law" -- as in, "You ought to call the law on those hoodlums."

Even those of us who are college educated can often be caught saying:  "might could"  As in:
"I might could give you a ride to the store."

anyway, I'm 'fittin' to go to the movies right now, so I can't take the time to type in anymore localisms.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My bf says Doggonnit! LOL Or hotdog! LOL He says other stuff that makes me laugh. He's from South Carolina.


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm from alabama too, & let me tell you, dating a brooklyn boy is the damned most hilarious thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's coke. not soda, not pop. you ask, what do you want to drink? a coke. what kind? sprite. so there.

when you go to the grocery store, you get a BUGGY, not a CART.

it's pe-CAHNS, not PEE-cans, and yes, y'all is completely appropriate.

'might could' is also acceptable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as is 'fixin' to'!


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 3, 2006)

i say "soda" for anything thats fizzy haha. "pop" weirds me out. you know what ive seen in different areas from traveling a lot, some places (cant remember) have different words for like.... a big sandwich like a hero or a sub. ive heard them called a bunch of neat words but I use the word "hero".

slang has been integrated into our speech that i think its hard to pick them out.

accents on the other hand....im guilty guilty guilty hahaha


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_
it's pe-CAHNS, not PEE-cans, and yes, y'all is completely appropriate.

'might could' is also acceptable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as is 'fixin' to'!

_

 

the only reason i say Pe-CAHNS is cause my exbf was from texas! hahaha


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_i'm from alabama too, & let me tell you, dating a brooklyn boy is the damned most hilarious thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's coke. not soda, not pop. you ask, what do you want to drink? a coke. what kind? sprite. so there.

when you go to the grocery store, you get a BUGGY, not a CART.

it's pe-CAHNS, not PEE-cans, and yes, y'all is completely appropriate.

'might could' is also acceptable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as is 'fixin' to'!

_

 

Almost forgot that one...yes we use a "buggy" in the grocery store, not a "cart."  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I admit I probably say "might could" at least once a day and I have a degree in English!!


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 3, 2006)

Another one that my hubby uses a lot is: "Directly" as in "soon"  -- 

Me:  When ya coming home?
Him: I'll be there directly.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

"beef" as in "you got beef?" so to ask if you're having a problem, usually a personal problem with someone.

"hella" as in "hell of" or "very" like..."it's hella cold!" (yes, i'm from southern california, but i picked it up when i stayed for a few days with my sister in nor cal and i brought it back with me hahaha)

"gnar(ly)" as in "cool/awesome" i think this word is used mainly in orange county though hahaha.

ehhhy the list could on forever, when i actually speak it's 95% slang hahaha. where i am, most slang is really selective, like most slang comes from inside jokes with everyone's little group, you know? i think that's why people in my area usually stick with the same people forever and a day, cause it's hard to adjust to other people sometimes solely because of the way we all speak hahaha


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 3, 2006)

this thread has made me chuckle out loud, US regional dialect varaitions are something you dont come across to explicitly in movies, but when they do and are very obvious and extremely amusing. 

e.g Cleetus in the Simpsons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone speak/slang like him?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2006)

I nearly died the other day when a very Australian friend of mine, instead of saying 'definitely' to agree with something I'd said, said "def-o". That's very ocker. I'm originally from the UK and that just sounds ridiculous to me.

Mind you, a group of people who are family friends once went nuts when I said that they were taking the mickey out of me.

I have many other silly such stories but I'll spare you all


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 3, 2006)

It took me forever to figure out the Minnesota dialect when I moved here 3 years ago.  I am originally from Ohio where everyone speaks normall...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least in my opinion.

But the best Minnesota phrase is "Are ya gonna go/come with?"

I am always waiting for the rest of the sentence....but after three years of being here even my bf says I have a better MinnesOtan accent then him.  hehe...apparently I adapt well.


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_when you go to the grocery store, you get a BUGGY, not a CART._

 
To me it's a cart.  You can cart things around in it.  A buggy is either drawn by a horse or something in which you put a baby.  Buggying things around just sounds dirty, especially if you know any British slang.  By the way, I'm originally from central Illinois, but am living in middle Tennessee.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a crazy version of language that is strongly influenced by 3 main factors. I'm a first generation Cuban American so I say "coño" and "alabao" when I'm pissed off or excited and I wait for the "guagua" not the bus and still usually say no? at the end of a sentence when I ask a question.

I was born and raised in Los Angeles so I have a bad habit of  squealing "Oh my God!!" when I'm excited or have to tell someone something. I call all of my friends 'girl' and when someone acts stupid they're 'trippin'.

My hubby is from south London so all of his expressions have also worked there way into my day to day chattering. Everything from minging to manky, people have 'the hump' when they're irritated, when you go in the grocery store it's a trolley not a cart.

Safe to say no one ever knows wtf I am talking about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  cos I forget and use some weird slang on people at the wrong time and in the wrong company.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Apr 3, 2006)

does anyone say "owned" as in you victoriously won. like when you shoot a game of pool and you totally racked the other person you say "you got OWNED" hahaha i noticed we get a lot of slang from gamers down here...
dang... i used to talk hella valley... "like like like like like every other word" "ohhhhh my goddddd" "nuh uh" "for sure" "totally" "awesome" "chyaaaaaah" "whatever" "for reals"
i toned it down some but whenever my friends and i get together and i get excited and start talking super fast it just comes flowing out! hahahaha


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

haha yes I say buggy instead of cart too!

I just thought of some more I use however they are not from California. I was born and raised  in Georgia.

I often say "fixin" ex: I am fixin' to take a shower.

Yonder  "It's over yonder" referring to anything that is somewhere else but usually within eye seeing distance.

Spell =  you or someone was sick

Reckon = something you should do "I reckon I should go head home now"

hissy fit  = someone getting pissed off

Sho 'Nuff = sure enough

Varmint = an animal or person that is being a pest

whoopin' = to get a spanking or lost in a fight

Bread Basket is full = my stomach is full

Egg on = to push someone into doing something

Piddlin'  = a small amout of something or goofing off and doing what needs to get done (chores, job etc..)

Like to = you almost did something "I like to hit that tree when the dog ran out in front of my car"

Ornery = someone that is irritable or not behaving properly


Purdy = pretty


Y'all = You all




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_does anyone say "owned" as in you victoriously won. like when you shoot a game of pool and you totally racked the other person you say "you got OWNED" hahaha i noticed we get a lot of slang from gamers down here..._

 
LOL my son says that to someone when he beats them at a video game. When plays basketball he says " You got jocked"


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 3, 2006)

*My SIL from Panama City, Fla. always says she's "fixin'" to do this, and she's "fixin'" to do that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   *


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Like to = you almost did something "I like to hit that tree when the dog ran out in front of my car"_

 





  I've had southern friends that say that and fixin' to..sometimes shortened to f'na.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_I guess I'll have to stick with "prawn" (keep the body, throw away the head).  Do any of you non-Australians even know what a prawn is?  Shrimp, right?

!_

 

Yeah, we call one of our friends a prawn.. but not for your mentioned reason... because of porn...into nerdy l33t speak ir pr0n... and we pronounced it "prawn" and then decided she was a shrimp.


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm from Manchester, NH

Boot = Throw up (I've noticed only people from my city tend to use this one)

We also say wicked in the place of "very" or "really". I also use a fair amount of what I guess some would consider "street slang".


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 6, 2006)

amen, nessa! hahaha.

this thread is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i can't stand people saying "are you going to come with?" with WHAT? :}


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm originally from CT and i can't think of any CT specific slang, except for "wicked" (like "it's wicked hot out") and "right?" at the end of all my sentences. people in orange county are like straight out of a movie and i don't wanna get blasted for this but i'm not into california slang. 

one of my friends from SF is a linguistics master and thinks my accent is annoying though. a lot of glottal stops, like i never actually pronounce my T's and my vowels are all fucked up and stuff. lol.


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 6, 2006)

Just FYI "Hella" started out in the Bay Area!!!!!

We say a lot of the things already posted but I'll add a few I don't think I saw

dust as in "I gave her dust" "fuck her/him, dust."

dtm or doin too much - when someone's just over the top in any way shape or form

@ my mac counter we all call each other friend. "Hey friend, I have a question for you . . ." my old manager got us all saying that.

ummmmm, yea that's it for now.


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm from Indianapolis, but I live in Tennessee and DH is from Kentucky.  We still argue over whether it's a cart or a buggy. (it's a cart, man.) A couple more southernisms for you, courtesy of DH and his friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




funnier than two dogs f*cking = hilarious  (sorry, I know that's bad, but people here say it!)

looks like a cow peein' on a flat rock = what it looks like during a really heavy rainstorm

no 'count (no account) = not worth anything

that don't confront me = that doesn't worry me/bother me

so hungry my stomach thinks my throat's been cut  = starving

gotta pee like a rushin' race horse =  have to go really bad

ill = angry

covered up = crowded (I heard this one from a friend in Alabama)

laying out = skipping out of ; i.e. "that no 'count b*stard was layin' outta work again" 

pert near = really close   

it came a = this happened/the consequences of ; i.e. "it rained so hard it came a flood" 

ugly = mean; i.e. "that was an ugly thing to say" 

tote = carry/take; i.e. "I'm gonna tote them leftovers home"   

carry = to drive someone; i.e. "want me to carry you to the store?

I guess that's enough Southernisms for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One thing I say that drives people down here crazy is "you guys" rather than "y'all" no matter the gender.  

And here are a few old time-y Hoosier sayings courtesy of my Mom...

getting on my last nerve = driving me crazy

you & me are gonna tangle = you're getting ready to get a spanking

I'm gonna jerk a knot in your tail = also means you're getting ready to get a spanking

Got alot of these, too, but I guess this will do.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 6, 2006)

ha, i'm surprised risa didn't mention "hyphy"...hella bay slang, it's when you're getting all crazy, like you're hella mad, it also means to be mad ("i'ma get hyphy"). anyway, most of these are inappropriate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
"thizz" - be on ecstasy (not that i do, but people say this all the time)
"go dumb/dummy" or "get stupid/stu-ey" - get crazy @ a party, act ridiculously drunk/funny
"crunk" - southern slang u hear on the radio, means again to act crazy/have a good time
"ice" or "rock" - cocaine (again, not something i do, something i hear)
"dome up" - give someone head
"geese" - "i'ma geese on these fools", get in someone's face
"what's up" - i say this all the time, in the content of, "i'll them them what's up" - what is going on
"chill" - can be an adj, adverb, etc. "she's chill" (lenient - teacher - or a nice person, someone who's cool)


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 6, 2006)

lol I started to type it out and erased it because that shit's been around for a minute now and I was trying to get into discussion with people like "oh yea, that new E40 shit". NO. Mac Dre started all that wayyyyyy back when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thizzz Face!!!!* lol











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_ha, i'm surprised risa didn't mention "hyphy"...hella bay slang, it's when you're getting all crazy, like you're hella mad, it also means to be mad ("i'ma get hyphy"). anyway, most of these are inappropriate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
"thizz" - be on ecstasy (not that i do, but people say this all the time)
"go dumb/dummy" or "get stupid/stu-ey" - get crazy @ a party, act ridiculously drunk/funny
"crunk" - southern slang u hear on the radio, means again to act crazy/have a good time
"ice" or "rock" - cocaine (again, not something i do, something i hear)
"dome up" - give someone head
"geese" - "i'ma geese on these fools", get in someone's face
"what's up" - i say this all the time, in the content of, "i'll them them what's up" - what is going on
"chill" - can be an adj, adverb, etc. "she's chill" (lenient - teacher - or a nice person, someone who's cool)_


----------



## lightnlovly (Apr 6, 2006)

THIZZ FACE!  THIZZ FACE!  Rep that Risa..lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, it the Bay we do get hyphy!!  I use "saucy" a lot..as in cute and I like it...attractive.  
"That new Sweetie cake line is hella saucy!!"

I've been using it for years and I went to Georgia a few years back and used it.  My cousin dogged me out and laughed at me....I go back last year and hear folks using it!  Oh "sauced"  of "faded" is being drunk.  uuuuhhhh...this is harder than I thought.  Slang is a big part of my vocab that I have a hard time differentiating  between the two!!  8)


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_One thing I say that drives people down here crazy is "you guys" rather than "y'all" no matter the gender.  
_

 

LOL...we always make fun (in a good way) when we hear people say "You guys" -- It sounds so yankee to us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think of Joe Pesci when I hear someone say it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the flip side, I've been to conferences where I was about the only one who said "y'all" and I got giggled at by lots of folks.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 6, 2006)

My lil bro's have lived in Northern cali like their whole lives. I heard them say something I've never heard before. "Breezy" Does that refer to a girl being a hoochie? Or is it like a fine girl? I have yet to find out the real meaning of this slang word.


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 7, 2006)

breezy is slang for broad. It can be deragatory or not depending on how it's said and how it's taken.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh ok thanks. I heard  somebody else say something like, "That girl got that breezy beat."


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_lol I started to type it out and erased it because that shit's been around for a minute now and I was trying to get into discussion with people like "oh yea, that new E40 shit". NO. Mac Dre started all that wayyyyyy back when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thizzz Face!!!!* lol









_

 
haha, you're too funny


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't believe no one has suggested WICKED yet.

"Wicked" = "Really," as in "That bah was wicked pissa."
(I guess "pisser" = "cool," but honestly I don't know anyone who says it.)

Bostonians represent!


----------



## SonRisa (Apr 7, 2006)

I found this on myspace . . .

HISTORY BEHIND THE WORD..."HELLA"!!!! 
Body: Obviously, everyone knows you're from the Bay Area when you use the term "HELLA"... Everyone from anywhere else mocks it, or doesn't understand it- as if it's some mystery or some sort of phenomenon.

Time to put an end to the "mystery"

Just like any slang word- it's an abbreviation.

HELLA= a hell of a lot.

"a hell of a lot" is also slang- most likely derived from the "wild west" and some sort of country talk between farmers/ rednecks in the west. The phrase "a hell of a lot" is used to describe something being even more than "a lot"... "a hell of a lot" is just a rediculous amount of what ever it might be.

Now if you ran around saying, "I like Joe a hell of a lot"- you'd sound like a country bumpkin and you'd probably need to lose a few teeth and drive a tractor to work.

A little history:

In the "BAY AREA"- where farmers/country folk surrounded in the past around the peninsula (San Jose, Santa Rosa, Petaluma, Davis, Turlock, Modesto, Stockton) 50 years ago- these places weren't exactly cities... And some of them, still aren't... So you have rednecks running around saying, "I like Joe a hell of a lot"- then you got country folk moving to the city- hanging out with city people, and saying "I like Joe a hell of a lot"- then a city kid says, "I gots 'hell of' work to do"- country slang meets urban city slang on a rediculous level and before you know it we're all sayin- "I hella like Joe"...

It doesn't matter if it's improper English- we all know what we're trying to say when we say it. And if you aren't from the BAY- then if you don't know, now ya know.

So given the history lesson and the Jarrod McQueen theory on how it came about- next time you hear someone say, "That's hella dope" don't hate us because we can express a meaning in fewer syllables.

If you're from the Bay, and you say "HELLA"... repost this, and let the world know what's up.


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 8, 2006)

same here about the coke thing.  (another southerner here).  _everything_ is coke.  as in "Do you have any cokes over at your place?" doesn't just mean coca-cola.  it can mean any kind of soft drink.  anyone else like Cheerwine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG and *midnightlouise*. . .you were killing me with those southernisms!  I love those!  one to add to your list is wompyjawed.  I heard my mom say that a few months ago and it had me dead in my tracks.  wompyjawed = cattycornered aka mis-aligned or slanted along a diagonal line.  as in, a picture that's hanging crooked or something like that.

& I better step out of this thread now because the only ones I can really think of are drug-related.  Not counting a ton of those. . .
there are a few though. . .like:
heated: "that's got me heated" = "I'm angry about that"
whip: nice car
one of my favorites. . ."frinna": "fixin to" said really fast aka about to do something
deep: packed/crowded, as in there are a lot of people in the location ('dammnnn, it's deep in here!' referring to a room crowded full of people)


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## docmaria (Apr 8, 2006)

My mother and stepfather live in Hampshire (Fleet) and I found it hilarious when my stepdad told me not to bother visiting Farnborough because it's full of "mingers".


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 8, 2006)

slang hmmm a can think of some things that a say but im so used to them a dnt class them as slang ill have a ponder


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 8, 2006)

found this on the net lol

bairn  'child'
burn  'stream'
bonny  'pretty'
muckle  'very'
keek  'peep'
howay  'come on'
sweer  'obstinate'
donnered  ' stupid'
clarts, clarty  'mud, muddy'
gulley  'large knife'
cuddy  'horse'
sackless  'stupid, useless'
sneck  'door latch, nose'
stot  'bounce'
spuggy  'sparrow'
spelk  'splinter'
glaiky  'slow-witted'
howk  'dig'
dottle  'cigarette ash, droppings'
cushat  'wood pigeon'
hadaway  'go away, you're kidding'
aye  'yes'
gob 'mouth'
give over   'stop it'
chuffed 'happy'
wisht  'be quiet'
nowt 'nothing'
nigh on  'nearly'
bullets  'sweets'
stanners  'stony river margin'
lonnen 'a lane'
chare  'a lane'
pet 'term of address for females' (e.g. "thanks, pet")
mairk  'maggot, pest'
gowk 'apple core'
dunsh  'push, bump'
deek 'see, look at'
bowk  'belch'
lop 'flea, louse or their eggs'
ket  'rubbish'
marra 'friend, mate'
bait  'food'
bubble 'weep'
hoppings  'funfair'
proggy mat  'kind of woven or patchwork mat'
hacky 'dirty'
lowp  'jump'
bool 'wheel (e.g. pram)'
ten o'clock  'morning snack'
hoy 'throw'
hockle  'spit'
cree '(bird) cage'
kiff  'very good (see folk-singer Ian Anderson's song "Muckle kiff")'
get 'stupid person'
netty  'toilet'

however i only use- bonny, chuffed, aye, nowt, hoy and hacky lol

ee shes propa bonny- she is very pretty 
im chuffed- im happy
aye- obv lol
thats nout that- that is nothing
hoy is that- throw me that
shes givin me a rite hacky- she is giving me a very dirty look or my boots r hacky- my boots r dirty


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 8, 2006)

Here in Boston we say:

nosa = no way
bang a u-ey = take a u turn
it's hoppin = it's busy
I need to get my drink on = I need a drink
I'm getting my learn on = I'm studying

In NY pizza is called pie and in Maine, instead of saying "Jesus Christ" they say Jeezum Crow.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmdulock* 
_
In NY pizza is called pie and in Maine, instead of saying "Jesus Christ" they say Jeezum Crow._

 

well a whole pizza is called a pizza pie isnt it? i dont say "im going out to get pie u guys want some?" cause then my friends would be like what kinda pie? apple?


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 8, 2006)

I love it when British people say "Manky"  -- it just sounds so neat.


----------



## docmaria (Apr 9, 2006)

"Manky" is brilliant.  I also love the word "festy".

My best friend used to refer to elderly people as "cooters" (from the term "old coot").  Unfortunately, she also used this term to describe someone when she stayed in Canada and discovered that it had a whole other meaning!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_I love it when British people say "Manky"  -- it just sounds so neat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn it I was just going to post this!

Festy is good too, I had a friend who used it all the time. Another Australian alternative is 'bushpig' - which means you basically have no concept of hygiene whatsoever!


----------



## faerie_bel (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Damn it I was just going to post this!

Festy is good too, I had a friend who used it all the time. Another Australian alternative is 'bushpig' - which means you basically have no concept of hygiene whatsoever!_

 
LOL aaaah bushpig. That word just isn't used enough!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We call all fizzy drinks here "soft drinks" or "softies." So if you ask for Coke here you'll get Coca-Cola. Not Sprite... lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for a good example of Aussie slang. Jingle Bells, Australian Style:

Dashing through the bush, _(bush = forest, outdoors)_
in a rusty Holden Ute, _(Ute = truck, 2 seater with a tray at the back)_
kicking up the dust,
esky in the boot, _(esky = a portable insulated container)_
kelpie by my side, _(kelpie = aussie farm dog)_
singing Christmas songs,
it’s summer time and I am in
my singlet, shorts and thongs. _(singlet = wifebeater, thongs = flip flops)_

CHORUS
Oh! Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells Jingle all the way,
Christmas in Australia
on a scorching summers day, Hey!
Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Christmas time is Beaut! _(beaut = awesome)_
Oh what fun it is to ride
in a rusty Holden Ute

Engine’s getting hot;
We dodge the kangaroos,
the swaggie climbs aboard, _(swaggie = swagman = tramp, hobo)_
he is welcome too.
All the family’s here,
sitting by the pool,
Christmas Day the Aussie way,
by the barbeque

CHORUS

And this is a great aussie slang site which cracks me up because there's a lot of stuff here I say and it scares me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html#top


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL
You should be proud, you just got five uptight suits (slang here for business men or women) standing in my cubicle singing this song! That's fantastic. 

Oh, one that nearly killed me was while in Austria I was hanging out with some Australians, and one guy offered to "knock me up in the morning". He asked in front of all his friends, and no one laughed or anything like I expected. I replied with a witty "Huh?" , and he shrugged "Figured you wouldn't want to miss out".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(for clarification, someone getting "knocked up" here means to get pregnant)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faerie_bel* 
_LOL aaaah bushpig. That word just isn't used enough!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We call all fizzy drinks here "soft drinks" or "softies." So if you ask for Coke here you'll get Coca-Cola. Not Sprite... lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for a good example of Aussie slang. Jingle Bells, Australian Style:

Dashing through the bush, (bush = forest, outdoors)
in a rusty Holden Ute, (Ute = truck, 2 seater with a tray at the back)
kicking up the dust,
esky in the boot, (esky = a portable insulated container)
kelpie by my side, (kelpie = aussie farm dog)
singing Christmas songs,
it’s summer time and I am in
my singlet, shorts and thongs. (singlet = wifebeater, thongs = flip flops)

CHORUS
Oh! Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells Jingle all the way,
Christmas in Australia
on a scorching summers day, Hey!
Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Christmas time is Beaut! (beaut = awesome)
Oh what fun it is to ride
in a rusty Holden Ute

Engine’s getting hot;
We dodge the kangaroos,
the swaggie climbs aboard, (swaggie = swagman = tramp, hobo)
he is welcome too.
All the family’s here,
sitting by the pool,
Christmas Day the Aussie way,
by the barbeque

CHORUS

And this is a great aussie slang site which cracks me up because there's a lot of stuff here I say and it scares me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html#top_


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Apr 15, 2006)

Okay I am what you would call a very haole-fied local girl but I will do my best to share some local Hawaiian slang that would make my people proud (=

Hawaiian slang

Bum Bye- means later ie. "Ho cuz I going do it bum bye" I am going to do it sometime later.
Geev Umm-Go for it ie."Eh go geev um"!Hey go for it!
Hana Hou- again, one more time i.e. "Hana Hou!! Go sing um again!"Sing again!
Haole- foreigner/mainlander i.e."I stay one hapa haole girl" I am a half white half hawaiian girl.
Howzit-How are you? i.e. "Eh howzit brah how you doin?" Hey there how are you doing?
K-den-okay then/agreed i.e. "K-den I see you laydas" Okay I'll see you later
Shoots-same as above
Beef-fight i.e. "wat you like beef?" You want to fight?
Try move-i.e. " Ho try move you stay in da way bu" Can you get out of the way?
Stink eye- i.e. "my madda when geev me onee one stink eye" My mother gave me a very dirty look.
Talk stink-talked bad about i.e. "I like beef wit her cuz she when talk stink about my tita" I want to fight with her because she talked bad about my sister
Ono-delicious, very good i.e. "Wow da bugga stay ono!" Wow this tastes very delicious!
pupus-appetizers
pau hana-done with work
Panty-Wimp i.e. "Wat you one panty?" Are you a wimp?are you scared?
No Can-cannot i.e. Aww man I no can go to da concert brah! Shucks I can't go to the concert with you
I hope you guys get a kick out of this.And I soooo do not normally talk like this like never, but my family does LOL!


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

Brills - short for brilliant
sheepshagger - the welsh (I got this from an english bloke so even though most people say it's about us Scotts, yea, it's soo not)
Bloke - a guy
Eh - Canadian thing

yea, thats all I can remember right now... and its Pop around here. We mock those who say soda, or heaven forbid sodie-pop.


----------



## Pei (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm so very confused & fascinated by all these slang!

I know that the word "shag" means to "u know what" to some.

Here, we used the word: I'm shagged/so shagged!, when we are exhausted.

Is it any diff to u people?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

I live in Texas and I say y'all where in other parts of the country say yous guys or you all or just you.  Wasted = drunk (but I'm sure everyone uses that).  I can't think of any, and I live in Texas.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

I found this...I dont talk like this, but I wouldn't be surprised if anyone did in texas.

http://omni.cc.purdue.edu/~guzmanr/textalk.htm


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_lol I started to type it out and erased it because that shit's been around for a minute now and I was trying to get into discussion with people like "oh yea, that new E40 shit". NO. Mac Dre started all that wayyyyyy back when 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Yeeeeeee!! *fellow Yay Area resident in the house* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And *yes*, Mac Dreezy started it!


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 17, 2006)

*slang*

Yes ma'am Mac Dre started EVERYTHING. May he THIZZ in peace.

I don't know but I'm bored.

Here's some Bay Area (Northern California) slang:

Go Dumb
Hyphy
Thizz
Shaboobalaboopie (I'm not making that up.)
Yadidimean'


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_does anyone say "owned" as in you victoriously won. like when you shoot a game of pool and you totally racked the other person you say "you got OWNED" hahaha i noticed we get a lot of slang from gamers down here...
dang... i used to talk hella valley... "like like like like like every other word" "ohhhhh my goddddd" "nuh uh" "for sure" "totally" "awesome" "chyaaaaaah" "whatever" "for reals"
i toned it down some but whenever my friends and i get together and i get excited and start talking super fast it just comes flowing out! hahahaha_

 
I'm from New Orleans and that's how half of the people talk since the majority is African American. (I speak proper English though.) For example:
wassahenin'/wassah/washamps?: what's up or how are you?
dawg as in "you my dawg": you're my buddy/friend
farreal?: for real?
oh fasho fasho= oh for sure for sure 

There's a lot more but that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

The only slang that makes me go 'buh?' is when my partner starts talking navy at me. It took me six months to work out that when he was asking me if I wanted a 'goffa', he was asking if I wanted a cola. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The best Sydney slang is Westie slang. When in doubt, adopt a thick accent and start every sentence with 'oh mi ghaaaaaawd'.


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 17, 2006)

Im from southern cali and last october I went to Ontario Canada.  I was getting a sample of ice cream an needed to throw away my spoon.  I asked the lady where the trash can was.  She kept looking at me with a blank "huh?" face.  I finally said my spoon is dirty, and she said "oh garbage?"  

Also, all the restrooms are washrooms.  It was good to be home and I saw the sign that said restroom, lol.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.......


----------



## princessOfpOi (Jun 17, 2006)

As above,brew is sometimes used in the south if youre a tea lover 8) 
Manky- As above
Skanky-Pretty much the same thing
Wanker/Wanking-Masturbation/General arsehole type person
Rubbish-Garbage
Loo/Bog-Toilet/Bathroom
Bollocks-Testicles/General swear word
Shite-Variation on shit
Bugger-Anal sex
Buggering about-Faffing around
Bugger off-Leaving promptly/Insult,e.g Fuck off
Trolley-Shopping cart/buggy
Chips-French Fries
Crisps-Potato chips
Tatties-Potatoes
Cack-Shit/Cack yourself-Shit yourself
Advert-Commercial
Wicked-Cool
Knackered/Shagged out-Exhausted
Shag-Sex
Bloke-Man
Jog On-Fuck Off
Odds And Sods-Bits And Pieces
Minger-Ugly Person/ Bad Thing e.g My friend Jon 'Now they changed the packaging on these crisps they ming' (Taste nasty)
DooDah/Thingymajig-Unamed Object-e.g. 'Pass me the doodah'
Twat-Idiot/Vagina
Minge-Vagina
Piss-Urinate
Pissed-Drunk
On The Blob/Rag/Ra/The Decorators Are In-On your Period
Nancy Boy/Poof-Gay Man


General list for terms of being inebreiated one way or another...-Trolleyed-Ratarsed-Fucked-Pissed-Off Your Face-Out Of Your Tree/Box- Shitfaced-Sloshed-Hammered-Tipsy-Squiffy-Plastered-Fucked Up.

I can't think of anymore right now...I really like this thread.
It made me giggle when in a particular episode of The Simpsons Marge tells Lisa on her coming trip to England, 'Remember,an elevator is called a lift, a mile is called a kilometre and botulism is called steak and kidney pie..Genius...


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.................


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL!  I totally cracked up when watching the british version of The Office and the big guy (Keith??) was warning Dawn about language differences between the US and UK.  

He warned her that a "bum pack" is called a "fanny pack" in the US, as "fanny" means your bum, not your minge.  But is was the way he said it: "Miiingje"


----------



## princessOfpOi (Jun 17, 2006)

That was hilarious...I'd been dying to hear the term from an American, my wish was fulfilled when I watched Hostel


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 18, 2006)

"Hecka".. a slight variation of Hella.. .. everythign else has pretty much been said


----------



## Jaim (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_we say all of those hahah weak sauce and lamesauce i say all the time hahaha i am from edmonton

we don't say grip though that i know of_

 

Haha, I'm from Edmonton too and I've never heard any of those except weak/lamesauce!


----------

